# i need help with bringing up lagging rear delts



## RandomBear (Mar 30, 2013)

I have noticed that my rear delts are not really popping out and giving the big and round delts look(from the side) if unflexed it looks ok but if i hit a pose like the side chest then there would be an obvious gap in my rear delts.

Currently i've tried face pulls,rear delt db row,upright rows rear delt flys but nothing seems to really put a lot of mass into my rear delts


----------



## thebrick (Mar 30, 2013)

Try these to see what you think.... cable x-pulls
Standing in the middle of a cable crossover machine with the handles on the highest setting, grab the left handle with your right hand and the right handle with your left hand. Standing with the handles at your front, about shoulder high, keeping your traps "dropped", pull each handle away to your sides and also back. 
I also like doing these without the handle, just holding on to the ball at  the top of the cable. I get a good burn in those rear delts with these.
Give it a try.


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 30, 2013)

Ok best one i've found for me is actually a iso move followed imediately by a compound move. Use seated preacher bench witha towel on athe seat to 
support your head. Set up with 2 dumbells that will allow a nice strict 12-15 reps give or take . Now set up an oly bar with some light - could be empty bar or 25's's . nothing really heavy though. You are trying to target rear delt not 
move heavy iron. Ok now here is the drill. have all your db's and oly bar ready to go. forehead on preacher seat seat for bent lateral raises . Knock out 
12-15 reps or so till you fatique and can't get another clean rep. Up- then slight  pause (more like a slow down) then slooow decent . soon as you finish laterals with your head still supported grab a nice wide grip and start your bent rows to the neck/upper chest. You will find your groove . Get as many clean reps 12-20 as you can head still on towel. When you can't get a clean rep step back slightly and go to a few finishing reps a little looser with head unsupported.
3-4 supersets and you are gtg. If done correctly this shit burns and pumps like a mfer. Brutal safe and effective(if done right). Thanks, T


----------



## RandomBear (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks guys i would definitely try those out!


----------



## Flex2019 (Mar 31, 2013)

In mountaindog training we use a lot of high-rep work for rear delts and it works great. Try performing a reverse pec-deck for 4 sets of 25-30 reps. You'll be lucky if your shirt still fits your shoulders when you are done.


----------



## FordFan (Mar 31, 2013)

Flex2019 said:


> In mountaindog training we use a lot of high-rep work for rear delts and it works great. Try performing a reverse pec-deck for 4 sets of 25-30 reps. You'll be lucky if your shirt still fits your shoulders when you are done.



This. I've read some mountaindog articles and high reps (25+) work for my rear delts. It's only thing that really makes them grow.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 13, 2013)

Very true for most. I think Levrone was really big on very high rep rear delt work. Makes good sense as the front and medial heads get so much more indirect lighter work thus the imbalance compared to rear delt. 
Thanks, T......


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 13, 2013)

For me, my traps dominate my back.. I kinda have that over developed Brock Lesner look where my shoulders drop forward and make my rear delts look smaller than they are. 

So past 3 months I've spent a lot of time training them. I e noticed volume is what makes the grow. I hit them hard once every five days and literally work them to some degree ever other day. 

This may be over simplifying- but all the muscles groups I work the most are the biggest.


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 13, 2013)

I like the two exercises brick and busa mentioned.  I may have to try them.
Then like flex said, HIGH REPS.  The rear delts are a little muscle.  You have to use light weight and concentrate on the rear delts.  It's real fucking easy to use your traps and back in what is a "rear delt" exercise.


----------



## Flex2019 (Apr 13, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> I like the two exercises brick and busa mentioned.  I may have to try them.
> Then like flex said, HIGH REPS.  The rear delts are a little muscle.  You have to use light weight and concentrate on the rear delts.  It's real fucking easy to use your traps and back in what is a "rear delt" exercise.



Yep, biggest problem I see is the weights people use for training rear delt movement such as bent laterals.  The arms should be almost straight and swung out under control, using only the rear delts.  As soon as it turns into anything resembling a row, the weight is too heavy.  I don't generally use anything over a 30lb dumbbell for these, and I really love the feel of a 25lber swung for 30 reps or so.


----------

